# Подскажите с ремонтом левой



## bombastic (21 Ноя 2010)

У меня итальянец (аккордеон)
в левой руке проседает механика ( аккорд выровняли, хотя была оч грубая сборка и брак), после ремонта я понял, что инструмент по настоящему зазвучал, аккорд был не хуже юпитерского, почти идеален.
И все равно через 4 месяца регулярной игры по 6 часов в день,
при переключении на конвертер клавиши постепенно становятся разными по величине и прожатию(клапаны погнулись или что то с пружинками).

На некоторых Юпитерах и акко старых моделей наблюдал точно такую же проблему- раз в год ходят выравнивать левую руку у мастера.

Какие могут быть советы и решения? Может просто заменить узлы на более прочные от других моделей?


----------



## SibBayan.ru (21 Ноя 2010)

Клапана и пружинки абсолютно ни при чём. Нужно смотреть какая сталь на стойках (и возможно, сцепках)--скорее всего очень мягкая. Менять стойки очень накладно. 
Несите к мастеру отрегулировать-- там работы на 20 минут.


----------



## bombastic (21 Ноя 2010)

да, ещё если играть в аккорде кластерами( типа Золотарева или Макконена), ну это когда жмешь все кнопки ладонью,
там может вообще вся клава провалиться. вот это самое поганое.
надо мне эту проблему до конкурса решить. а то играть будет тяжело


----------



## SibBayan (21 Ноя 2010)

Тогда ещё нужно смотреть как стоят усики на толкателях (не могут ли они цеплять друг друга) и возвратные пружинки. 
И ещё сто причин может быть.
Несите к мастеру


----------



## lerik (7 Дек 2010)

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, мастера в Москве. знакомые хотят отдать в ремонт аккордеон - немецкий говорят трофейный. типа семейная реликвия. никакие отговорки, что пусть стоит себе на полочке, не принимают. проблема - запали кнопки в левой реке. Думаю надо перебрать левую руку. может и не только. В общем подскажите, кто куда обращался. телефончик. заранее благодарна.


----------

